# Account Registration/ Login Problems!



## Xaerun (May 12, 2010)

Okay.

We are aware account registration is disabled; _we disabled it_.
There is no ETA as to when it will return, and there may or may not be an announcement when it returns. Keep checking.

There will be no special cases, we will not make one for you, your brother/sister, your father/mother, your dog/cat/horse/mexican walking fish, or your next-door neighbour.

Please do not make any more threads about it, they will be locked on sight.



yak said:


> The registration page is disabled because when enabled, it is almost immediately abused by bots who create throwaway accounts to spam people.
> Registration process is currently being rewritten, but it depends on features that another update will provide. And that "another update" is currently currently being worked on.






Oh, and if you can't log in, try the password recovery feature, try clearing your cache and cookies, and failing that, email a staff member, or admin [at] furaffinity [period] net. If you've tried all of this, then you can make a thread- but I'll feel sad, so try to avoid that.


----------

